# Sort of a film with onr



## Poochie (Jul 6, 2010)

just cleaned my carbon black 3 series with onr yesterday

when i was nearly finished i noticed it had a sort of film almost like very fine watermarks on the wings and bonnet

no amount of repeat applications of onr would remove them and i had to resort to a QD and rubbing with a plush microfibre

i had jetwashed the worst of the mud and last nights bird crap off as my journey to work is down a lot of country lanes and i just don't think onr can soak through 5 mm minimum of crud behind the wheel arches and the rear bumper no matter how slick its polymers are, then pre-sprayed with 2 capfuls in 1l of cold water and then washed 2 panels at a time with 10l of warm water with 2 capfuls of onr and a grout sponge


the car was protected with 2 coats of collinite 476s for winter about 3-4 months ago

i'm new to onr and want to like it but i wasn't happy with how it left the car after it should have been gleaming

any ideas what i'm doing wrong


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

You make no mention of how you are drying the car...


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

are you drying each panel after using ONR?


----------



## Poochie (Jul 6, 2010)

sorry

using a waffle weave microfibre towel to blot the majority of the onr solution off and then gentle wipe with a plush microfibre

and i was doing 1-2 panels area at a time (depending on the size of the panel) overlapping the shut lines so i didn't get my drying towel dirty on the adjoining panel

my car is a dirt magnet down low so worked top down to bottom rather than panel by panel to keep the worst of the dirt until the end


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Poochie said:


> ...and i had to resort to a QD and rubbing with a plush microfibre


If ever there is rubbing involved, then I don't think that this has anything to
do with ONR. There isn't anything in its formulation that has such a powerful 
effect on the paint where remedial rubbing is required.

Having given this some thought, I _think_ that this may have been caused by
the pressure jet, especially as the wax / sealant coating is nearing the end
of its protective phase. I can understand pressure washing under arches and 
behind bumpers etc., but unless a full detail is to follow, I'd be very wary of
allowing that kind of water force anywhere near the paint.

For starters, this will put a heavy stress on the protective layer and probably
shorten its lifespan by a margin. The sheer force of water and its effect should
not be underestimated!

With heavily soiled paint, the combination of a good pre-spray from a small
garden handpump sprayer, followed by another distribution from the wash 
media a little while later - followed by some more _time_ (!) to let _both_ 
*dwell* before you touch the paint should be sufficient. Allowing ONR that time 
for it to do what it does best will always be the most rewarding. Whenever 
I've discussed this and indeed demonstrated it, this has been the most 
difficult point to make stick. Relax and let it work for you.

As ever, it's always very difficult to assess what may be going on from a
distance. If you live in a soft water area, there may be a possibility that you
are using too strong a wash mixture. Also, when it comes to drying, try using
an MF cloth very lightly dampened with ONR at QD strength. That way, if
you happen to have some dirt left, you can wipe it away fairly safely.

Watching the ONR evaporate to a shine has a very therapeutic effect.



Poochie said:


> the car was protected with 2 coats of collinite 476s for winter about 3-4 months ago


Which makes this November, presumably ahead of the really cold snap when
this was applied. Ideally, application of paste waxes and sealants should be 
done when ambient temperatures are above 60degF / 15degC. At lower
temperatures there is a very real risk that the coating never fully cures. 
So, this may also be a factor in what you are experiencing.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Poochie (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks for the advice steve

i guess the lsp probably does need renewing so its a possibility that has something to do it, glad someone has come up with a potential solution as i'm dying to like onr, its so easy to use!

guess next free weekend i'll have to do a full detail on her and start from scratch
bw
jon


----------



## Poochie (Jul 6, 2010)

steve, 

if its really dirty would it be better to prespray and rinse off quickly with a normal hose and then use the onr in the bucket?

less eco friendly but better for the paint?

jon


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Jon,


Poochie said:


> if its really dirty would it be better to prespray and rinse off quickly with a normal hose


Not really, just extra effort for very little return. It's far more important to let
the ONR dwell, even if it means more than one application. Just apply the wash
mix to small areas, in straight lines with frequent sponge rinses. I know this all
sounds alien, but if you let the ONR do its work, it does reward you.

If you have really heavy deposits, try just gently pushing the dirt off the paint
with a progressive squeeze of the sponge as you wipe. Careful though to not 
let this increase the pressure of the sponge against the paint. Then come 
back for a second go.

Without being rude, it's going to be all in the hand technique  Let it be your 
ONR technique rather than a 2BM adaptation...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Poochie (Jul 6, 2010)

quick update - steve was right it was the lsp wearing off

did pressure wash, snow foam, pressure wash, onr pre spray and then onr wash plus coat of collinite 476s and its been flawless ever since

lol @ the hand action but its true

i got the impression from the videos i watched that it only took 1 pass of the sponge to clean all the dirt

i've been using prespray followed by 2 gentle passes per panel with less wash medium in the sponge on the second and its now spotless on the drying towel and flawless paint finish

am now officially converted, my only gripe is my car has a lot of deep shut/panel lines and onr doesn't really get in there as easily as a pressure wash but its really the only niggle


----------

